# Canon R3 Buffer Depth...Did it Just Get Bigger w/ FW 1.2?



## LSXPhotog (Jul 26, 2022)

So I don't have my own test numbers from before 1.2 handy, but the internet tests I've found from other users appear to demonstrate that the R3 image buffer capacity has been optimized. And I mean shockingly improved. Bryan at The-Digital-Picture says "Shooting in C-RAW provides a 420 image buffer rating". My Canon R3 is absolutely crushing that now.

*CAMERA SETTINGS: *Electronic Shutter @ H+ 30fps, Shutter Speed 1/1000 and ISO of 100

*SD Card: *ProGrade Digital 128GB Cobalt V90
*223 CRAW

CFExpress Card:* ProGrade Digital 650GB Cobalt
*597 CRAW*

Yes, you read that correctly. I am getting almost 600 CRAW images on my R3 now. I repeated it twice and got the same number of 597. I'm most shocked by the SD card numbers because I remember that being in the low 100s before, like 120-130 image range.

I would love to hear what others are seeing. Not that I have much use for a buffer capacity this deep, it does make me wonder if writing to dual cards will be more practical now. I'll have to test that later. Heck, these could have been the same numbers everyone had before and I'm losing my mind. But I don't think I am. I could never just hold down the shutter for almost 20 seconds in CRAW!


----------



## kaihp (Jul 26, 2022)

Cool. Got any numbers for RAW? I should probably test myself.

With the EF 100mm macro, using 1/1000s f/2.8 ISO100 I precisely 200 RAW images before it stuttered briefly and then truckered on. Bryan reports 150 RAWs in his review of the R3.

*CFexpress Car:* Sony Tough 128GB (1700/1480MB/s R/W), which was freshly reformatted.


----------

